# c'est du chiqué / c'est du vent



## duchevreuil

Bonsoir,

Dans un livre que je traduis en suédois, l'auteur utilise l'expression _c'est du chiqué_. Il s'agit d'un employé d'un guide gastronomique qui parle des consignes du code de bonne conduite de la maison :

"_«_ _Regardez, par exemple, il est écrit que lorsque l'on va tester une table modeste, on boit un petit vin, mais lorsque l'on teste une grande table, on choisit de grands vins et... si l'on va en Champagne, surenchérit-il avec un clin_ _d'œil, on boit du champagne. Évidemment, *c'est du chiqué !* Croyez-vous vraiment que la maison va nous payer des vins à mille francs la bouteille ? »_"

Je sais très bien que _chiqué_ signifie 'bluff', mais dans le contexte actuel je voudrais le traduire par 'paroles (ou bien : propos) vides (ou bien : en l'air)'. Je sais aussi qu'on dit, en français, _c'est du vent_, mais je ne suis pas sûr si c'est la même chose que _c'est du chiqué_...

Qu'est-ce que vous en dites, francophones ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _c'est du vent_ n'a pas tout à fait ce sens-là. Ici, je dirais plutôt _c'est n'importe quoi ! / c'est des âneries !_…

P.S.: Au vu du contexte donné par duchevreuil et contrairement à ce que je pensais de prime abord, le texte cité par l'auteur a été rédigé par une personne du guide même et l'expression _c'est du vent_ devient alors parfaitement correcte…


----------



## Caramel1

"C'est du vent"  est correct mais moins fort que "c'est du chiqué" car  le terme "chiqué" est plus familier.  On peut aussi dire "C'est de l'esbroufe", assez familièrement "c'est des chichis"


----------



## duchevreuil

Maître Capello said:


> Non, _c'est du vent_ n'a pas tout à fait ce sens-là. Ici, je dirais plutôt _c'est n'importe quoi ! / c'est des âneries !_…


 
Merci Maître Capello !  Mais je me demande si c'est l'employé en question qui dit des âneries, ou si c'est la maison elle-même (le guide gastronomique) qui les dit. Et, si c'est bien le cas, pourquoi le guide dirait-il des âneries dans les consignes de son propre code de bonne conduite ? Cet employé veut-il dire que la maison promet trop, ou quoi ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut duchevreuil,

Chez moi on dira que celui qui dit ça n'est qu'une (grosse) bouche. 
(ce qu'il rajoute n'est sûrement pas écrit. Il _en rajoute_, justement... d'où le clin d'œil !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Caramel1 said:


> "C'est du vent"  est correct mais moins fort que "c'est du chiqué" car  le terme "chiqué" est plus familier.  On peut aussi dire "C'est de l'esbroufe", assez familièrement "c'est des chichis"


Oui, mais non ! 

_C'est du vent_ s'emploie plutôt dans le sens de promesses faites en l'air, de promesses que l'on ne peut pas tenir ou de paroles vides et sans valeur…



duchevreuil said:


> Mais je me demande si c'est l'employé en question qui dit des âneries, ou si c'est la maison elle-même (le guide gastronomique) qui les dit. Et, si c'est bien le cas, pourquoi le guide dirait-il des âneries dans les consignes de son propre code de bonne conduite ? Cet employé veut-il dire que la maison promet trop, ou quoi ?


Qui a écrit la phrase citée ? Se trouve-t-elle dans le guide en question ? ou s'agit-il d'un adversaire du guide ?


----------



## duchevreuil

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais non !
> 
> _C'est du vent_ s'emploie plutôt dans le sens de promesses faites en l'air, de promesses que l'on ne peut pas tenir ou de paroles vides et sans valeur…


 
Oui, d'accord, mais ce que je me demande c'est si le guide avait peut-être trop promis dans ses consignes... (Regarde ci-dessus) Je ne suis pas encore sûr d'avoir compris le contexte...


----------



## Maître Capello

duchevreuil said:


> Je ne suis pas encore sûr d'avoir compris le contexte...


Moi non plus, d'où mes questions précédentes (regarde ci-dessus )…


----------



## duchevreuil

Maître Capello said:


> Qui a écrit la phrase citée ? Se trouve-t-elle dans le guide en question ? ou s'agit-il d'un adversaire du guide ?


 
Le livre que je traduis est un livre de mémoires écrit par un ex inspecteur du _Guide_. La phrase citée a donc été écrite par l'auteur. C'est un employé qui parle à un confrère (= l'auteur).


----------



## Maître Capello

duchevreuil said:


> Le livre que je traduis est un livre de mémoires écrit par un ex inspecteur du _Guide_. La phrase citée a donc été écrite par l'auteur. C'est un employé qui parle à un confrère (= l'auteur).


Mais qui (ou quel ouvrage) cet auteur cite-t-il lorsqu'il dit « il est écrit que » ?


----------



## duchevreuil

Maître Capello said:


> Mais qui (ou quel ouvrage) cet auteur cite-t-il lorsqu'il dit « il est écrit que » ?


 
C'est un collègue de l'auteur qui parle des consignes contenues dans le code de bonne conduite de la maison : "_Pour un petit jeune comme toi qui vient d'arriver, il est bon d'assimiler et d'appliquer ces consignes... du moins la première année._" Puis, il continue : "_Regardez, par exemple..._" (regarde la première citation ci-dessus)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Euh... moi j'ai bien l'impression que la partie « et... si l'on va en Champagne, surenchérit-il... » est ajoutée par celui qui lisait, et qu'elle n'est donc pas écrite du tout.
(cf. le verbe surenchérir)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense que ce que les employés font en réalité n'est pas ce qui est écrit dans le code parce que le code est irréaliste.



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Euh... moi j'ai bien l'impression que la partie « et... si l'on va en Champagne, surenchérit-il... » est ajoutée par celui qui lisait, et qu'elle n'est donc pas écrite du tout.
> (cf. le verbe surenchérir)



C'est fort probable.


----------



## janpol

il y a encore l'expression "c'est bidon"


----------



## duchevreuil

KaRiNe_Fr et Maître Capello : je crois que vous avez raison tous les deux ! L'employé cite les consignes du code de bonne conduite, selon lesquelles il faut adapter le choix du vin au niveau du restaurant qu'on visite, puis il en rajoute (il "surenchérit") en disant que lorsqu'on va en Champagne on boit du champagne, pour faire finalement ce commentaire "évidemment, c'est du chiqué". Par là, à mon avis, il veut dire que la maison parle beaucoup mais qu'après tout il y a une situation économique à respecter, donc... la maison ne vas pas payer des vins à mille francs la bouteille, ce serait trop cher. Bref, malgré le contenu du code de bonne conduite, il faut que les inspecteurs utilisent leur bon sens, leur jugeote économique... Vous comprenez ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## Caramel1

janpol said:


> il y a encore l'expression "c'est bidon"



"c'est du pipeau"


----------



## Nanon

Au vu du contexte, effectivement, on se demande d'où sortent les âneries...

C'est du _chiqué_, de la poudre aux yeux, de l'esbroufe... tend à indiquer que la maison tend à impressionner. Dans ce sens de "chiqué", on parlerait de "bling-bling" de nos jours (suivez mon regard... )

Ceci dit, je reste convaincue qu'en Champagne, on peut trouver des bouteilles à moins de 1000 francs, ou l'équivalent en euros. Aux inspecteurs de les trouver... mais des deux côtés, on dit n'importe quoi !


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci beaucoup, Nanon et Caramel1 !  Oui, manifestement, il s'agit de vantardise et de bluff à la fois...


----------



## Ouragan Rouge

Vantardise et bluff à la fois: on dit aussi "faire de l'épate"


----------



## duchevreuil

Ouragan Rouge said:


> Vantardise et bluff à la fois: on dit aussi "faire de l'épate"


 
Oui, c'est ça ! Merci Ouragan !


----------

